# first time trying xanax



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

I've had a bottle of xanax for a while but I haven't actually tried it yet... I was considering taking it before I went to class tomarrow but I'm scared it might have negitive side effects since its my first time trying it. Does xanax cause nausea or anything else I should worry about?


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't tried xanax and don't want to either but I have seen people who tried it at first and they all got knocked out. some people who took it for a while if there house catches fire they'll say hey look at those pretty colors type of effect


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

forexworld12 said:


> I haven't tried xanax and don't want to either but I have seen people who tried it at first and they all got knocked out. some people who took it for a while if there house catches fire they'll say hey look at those pretty colors type of effect


What?!

This has got to be some made up horror story.

The worst xanax will do is make you fall asleep. If it's your first time taking it I would say start at 0.5 mg and see how you respond to that. From there you can raise or lower your dose. The worst that dose will do is aybe make you a little drowsy, but that is unlikely unless you weigh less than 100 lbs.

But it is certainly not some horrific crazy drug that will make you burn down your house and be so trippe out that you are entranced by the colors of the flames.

@foxeworld12 what is going on with you and that post? Where on earth did you get your information from?


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

istayhome said:


> What?!
> 
> This has got to be some made up horror story.
> 
> ...


Hey man obviously on the internet !! somebody asked somewhere how does xanxax make you feel and he said if your house goes on fire you will admire the color of the fire Lol


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I totally don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am saying that there was a question posed somewhere in another forum that 
"how does xanax make you feel when you take it for the first time" and some dude answered that if you take xanax for the first time and if by mistake or co-incidence your house catches on fire , instead of running out ,saving your self, calling the fire brigade or asking for help you will smile and say" oh look at all those wonderful fire colors" in another words its like u just won't give a fuc* about anything

I hope you got me


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

can't explain it any better - the xanax effect lol


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I have never found xanax to have that effect, a fie in your house would get your adrenaline pumping so much that it would overpower even an extremely high dose of xanax.

The whole, "benzos turning people into zombies" thing is way overblown.

I can't think of any drug that would make me sit on my couch while my house burns down around me, "looking at the pretty colors." 

I would get out and call 911.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

well, i ended up just trying a half of one(i have the peach colored ones). didn't seem to do much!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you took an incredibly low dose.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

The first time I took Xanax it made me drowsy and relaxed. As a general anxiety sufferer it was like heaven. 

I'm not allowed to be on Xanax or any benzos because I have a history of substance abuse and suicidal ideation. IT's for the best though, just the thought of how they made me feel gets me giddy. I loved that ****. Too much.


----------



## jza1990 (Aug 26, 2012)

the first time i tried xanax some idiot at a party spiked my drink (xanax + alcohol = frenzy) after that night all i remember was stealing the rest of the xanax and "supposedly" broke into a house made a sandwich in their kitchen and stole their xbox and got arrested :mum


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Luctor said:


> I'm not allowed to be on Xanax or any benzos *because I have a history of* substance abuse and *suicidal ideation.*


What does that have to do with Xanax though?

As you said Xanax makes you "giddy." Giddy folks don't tend to kill themselves. Nor is it possible [in any realistic manner] to use Xanax as a suicide method.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

forexworld12 said:


> some people who took it for a while if there house catches fire they'll say hey look at those pretty colors type of effect


Anybody enjoying the pretty colors is certainly taking something else besides Xanax.

The worst Xanax can do is induce a nap.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> What does that have to do with Xanax though?
> 
> As you said Xanax makes you "giddy." Giddy folks don't tend to kill themselves. Nor is it possible [in any realistic manner] to use Xanax as a suicide method.


What I meant was I get excited at the thought of taking it. The way they make me feel such reprieve from the constant anxiety I ****ing love taking it.

I wouldn't necessarily try OD on them. Just swallow the entire bottle and try carve my wrists off. But the main concern is my history of substance abuse. I don't need to get addicted to anything else.


----------



## helena AU (Aug 17, 2012)

i have a love/hate relationship with xanax


----------



## JB1983 (Sep 1, 2012)

0.25 isnt necessarily a low dose. I have friends that get hella loopy off a smal dose like that. With that being said, if it didn't do much to help and didn't knock you out, then obviously bump up to a whole pill if you need it. If its a late class on thirsty thursday, however, id avoid it!


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

i tried taking a whole one and it did help but I could still feel some nervousness when I had to speak up in class, I'm wondering if there is always still going to be some nervousness? I'm doing a presentation on friday, would it be bad if I took 1 and 1/2 or 2 pills at once??


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

Whats the dosage of your pills?

If each pill is .25mg you can definitely take 2


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

hack646 said:


> Whats the dosage of your pills?
> 
> If each pill is .25mg you can definitely take 2


no its .5


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would try a pill and 1/2 then first and if that isn't sufficient your should try 2. You should also mention to your doctor what dosage does and doesn't work for you.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know a guy who took a full xanax bar for his first time and was okay it was 2 mg but i would recommend you take only 1 mg or maybe .5 mg just to get a feel then the next day you will know exactly how much to take the next time. I remember i took 2 mg at a friends house i was wide awake and ok for the first 2 hours then when i got home i went straight to sleep. It all depends on the person but its good for anxiety just dont make it a daily thing i would recommend taking it for emergencies only so you dont build tolerance to it and so you dont get addicted because you will eventually.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks for the replies!

do you think taking it like 3 times a week is too often? because thats what i've been doing lately, with school just starting and all O_O


----------

